
Amazon wants to sell a music subscription service that will only work on Echo - prostoalex
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/22/12593158/amazon-music-echo-alexa
======
r00fus
As usual, Amazon steps in with a lower price (see Amazon Prime Video vs.
Netflix) but I can almost certainly bet you their catalog will be sub-par
(just like Prime Video).

And... Echo only? That's a non-starter for me - 80% of my music listening is
done while on the go (biking, commuting, walking, etc - away from my kitchen
where an Echo might exist). Only one task I do while listening - cooking - and
then, my kids wouldn't like my choice of music.

This sounds more like "hey, you already have an Echo, wouldn't it be nice to
have a streaming music on there?". It might finally pull Amazon into the
market for streaming music (they are a non-player right now).

This is a dead end, or a stepping stone for Amazon doing something really
interesting.

Pricing wise, it's like paying even $5/mo for my watch to have a 3G signal -
non starter for most.

